# TNT Tomato Sandwiches



## kadesma (May 19, 2011)

I just love tomatoes so much so that I make something almost every night . This one is great with nice ripe fruit but you can also use green as well. Whip 8 oz. of cream cheese 1 clove crushed garlic, several dashes of Tabasco, 1/4 cup fresh chopped parsley, 1-1/2 teas. fresh chopped basil, and1/4 tea. salt or to taste put all this in a f/p. Cut4 large peeled tomatoes Heirloom are best right now. Make the slices  about 1/2 inch thick. Spread 6 of the slices with the cream cheese mix 
Top with the other 6 slices of tomato This should make 6 sammies. Dip each sammie into1/2 cup flour then into1-egg beaten with 1 Tab. of milk then into  bread crumbs Fry in butter about 3 tab. each of butter and evoo sprinkle with Parmesan cheese and fresh chopped parsley
kadesma


----------



## licia (May 20, 2011)

Sounds delicious. We are tomato nuts, too. We are enjoying the vine ripened already and have them every night in one form or another. One of my favorites is plain white bread toasted with a little mayo on both slices and thick slices of tomato with salt and pepper. Just one problem; one makes you want another.


----------



## kadesma (May 20, 2011)

licia said:


> Sounds delicious. We are tomato nuts, too. We are enjoying the vine ripened already and have them every night in one form or another. One of my favorites is plain white bread toasted with a little mayo on both slices and thick slices of tomato with salt and pepper. Just one problem; one makes you want another.


I know, DH winces when I go grocery shoping. he knows I'll come home with a small fortune worth of heirloom tomatoes and I don't share
kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 21, 2011)

I was wanting tomatoes tonight, but we aren't shopping since we are leaving for a few days.  Now, I NEED tomatoes...


----------



## letscook (May 21, 2011)

sounds good, my favorite tomato sandwhich
bread of choice at the time, thick slices of tomatoe, slices of a valdalia onion, mayo salt & pepper- at times spice it up with some lettuce and cukes, and of course adding the bacon if i feel like waiting for that to cook


----------



## kadesma (May 21, 2011)

Thanks for all the ideas for sandwiches, this one has no bread just tomatoes but is juicy and sweet. Makes your mouth sing.
kades


----------



## justplainbill (May 21, 2011)

kadesma said:


> Thanks for all the ideas for sandwiches, this one has no bread just tomatoes but is juicy and sweet. Makes your mouth sing.
> kades


Even though it uses bread crumbs, it comes about as close to the John Montagu concept of a sandwich as a breaded pork chop .


----------



## taxlady (May 21, 2011)

justplainbill said:


> Even though it uses bread crumbs, it comes about as close to the John Montagu concept of a sandwich as a breaded pork chop .



Well, each "sandwich" uses two slices of tomato, with stuff sandwiched in between.


----------



## justplainbill (May 21, 2011)

taxlady said:


> Well, each "sandwich" uses two slices of tomato, with stuff sandwiched in between.


That's like referring to a slice of cheese between two slices of ham as a ham sandwich .


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 21, 2011)

justplainbill said:


> That's like referring to a slice of cheese between two slices of ham as a ham sandwich .



I would add Low-Carb to the description...make it more trendy.  You could market it as, "Sandwich Guts."

A place here serves "Bread Guts,"  It's the large chunks of bread they remove from the loaves before making the sandwich.


----------



## sunnysmile (May 24, 2011)

Wow, that really sounds good...would have never thought that up in a million years.  I'm dying for my garden tomatoes, but probably won't get any until July.  Growing season starts pretty late here in northern Utah.  I  love love love garden tomato sandwiches on homeade white bread, real mayo, and salt and pepper.  Also love BLTs.    YUM.


----------



## Claire (May 24, 2011)

I had to laugh, Kadesma.  Heirloom tomatoes are good right now?  What a hoot!  I just put in my first tomatoes and will be lucky to have some in July.  My mouth is watering in anticipation.  I put in mostly Early Girls, and I do get tomatoes before most of my friends.  Then I put in a Big Boy or something similar, which gives me a few when the Early Girls quit producing.


----------



## kadesma (May 24, 2011)

Claire said:


> I had to laugh, Kadesma.  Heirloom tomatoes are good right now?  What a hoot!  I just put in my first tomatoes and will be lucky to have some in July.  My mouth is watering in anticipation.  I put in mostly Early Girls, and I do get tomatoes before most of my friends.  Then I put in a Big Boy or something similar, which gives me a few when the Early Girls quit producing.


Claire here in California I find ripe heirlooms the end part of April. They are sweet, not to tangy and enjoyable.I love heirloom but would not buy JUNK I get anxious for my tomatoes to produce and therefore I buy heirlooms that have a short growtime and spend a lot of time making recipes using them. They are hard to ship so are not a commercial success, but for me the farmers and  small gardeners trading and trying any new heirloom that pokes its nose up in our gardens it's lets EAT Folks.Sorry you can't try these wonderful fruits.
kades


----------



## CWS4322 (May 24, 2011)

The Brandywines are our favorites, although we are pushing it because they don't produce until the beginning of August and we can almost always count on frost by September 21. Brandywines plants resemble potato plants--the leaf shape is not the same as "standard" tomato plants. It is also an "ugly" tomato (misshapened) and has thin skin (hence, why it probably wouldn't ship well). Brandywines are usually large tomatoes...and full of flavour. We welcome all the volunteer tomato plants--even though we put in 300 (and wonder if we've planted enough), we do like our volunteers.


----------



## kadesma (May 24, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> The Brandywines are our favorites, although we are pushing it because they don't produce until the beginning of August and we can almost always count on frost by September 21. Brandywines plants resemble potato plants--the leaf shape is not the same as "standard" tomato plants. It is also an "ugly" tomato (misshapened) and has thin skin (hence, why it probably wouldn't ship well). Brandywines are usually large tomatoes...and full of flavour. We welcome all the volunteer tomato plants--even though we put in 300 (and wonder if we've planted enough), we do like our volunteers.


We find Brandywine plant here at almost every store. I'v never tried them but my dad use to put them in and would putter and mutter til they started tp produce. He loved them, me I love heirlooms with their spectacular coclors, shpes and tase, We have at least 40 differe 
kadesma


----------



## licia (May 24, 2011)

CJ, do you grow parsley?  Since mine was past it's second year, it gave up. I bought a new plant, but the sun was too hot and it melted right into the soil.  I bought another one that I will keep on the porch and a bit protected.  I'm hoping it makes it.


----------



## kadesma (May 24, 2011)

licia said:


> CJ, do you grow parsley?  Since mine was past it's second year, it gave up. I bought a new plant, but the sun was too hot and it melted right into the soil.  I bought another one that I will keep on the porch and a bit protected.  I'm hoping it makes it.


licia.
yes I grow parsley atart it from a plant not seeds, I put it in an area that gets morning sun afternoon shade and have no problems. I sometimes move it after it has gotten use to the sun and it does fine.
cj


----------



## licia (May 24, 2011)

Thank you.  I'll try not to let these fry. The temp is 98 today. I'd fry also if I were out in it.


----------



## kadesma (May 24, 2011)

licia said:


> Thank you.  I'll try not to let these fry. The temp is 98 today. I'd fry also if I were out in it.


Hope you can keep them growing I never have a problem only with cilantro and I can buy enuogh for me, noone else likes the stufff. You stay inside and indulge with some ice tea
cj


----------

